# ? on running 2 fishfinders



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

If I run two different fishfinders, with two separate transducers on the stern, will the returns from one unit mess up the other, and vice versa. I have a permanent dash mount, but have a portable with suction cup mount transducer that I want to put in the back of the boat so I can keep an eye on the sonar while tending rods, without constantly turning around or walking up front.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Are they they made by the same manufacture?
If they "talk" to each other, I believe an adjustment to the ping speed will solve the problem.


----------



## buzzjet (Nov 7, 2011)

There isn't a good way to avoid the cross-talk between the transducers. I run an LCX 38 and an HDS 8. If I turn the sonar off on the 8 and use the structure scan for that unit only, the cross talk issue goes away. Of course, I have one running at 200 KHZ and the other at 400 KHZ. If the units you are running are at the same frequency, there really isnt a way to eliminate the cross-talk. What units are you using?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an old Eagle flasher up front and a HDS8 on the rear and don't have any problems of course they are from different centuries. Have you tried adjust ping speed. I've never personally tried it but I read somewhere, where a Lowrance rep suggested it to another guy woth similar problems.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet, so I'm not even sure what to expect. One unit is an old humminbird wideview, the other is an even older humminbird tcr-id1. I think the transducers are different frequencies, but not positive. I'll try it and see.


----------



## buzzjet (Nov 7, 2011)

Adjusting the ping speed will not eliminate the problem you are having. If you have the structure scan for the HDS 8, you can turn the sonar off, and just run the downscan. Then you will be able to use the eagle unit and the 8 together. Otherwise, you will always get that cross-talk interference between the transducers.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Kableguy said:


> I haven't tried it yet, so I'm not even sure what to expect. One unit is an old humminbird wideview, the other is an even older humminbird tcr-id1. I think the transducers are different frequencies, but not positive. I'll try it and see.


Yeah, it would be great if you would post a follow-up as to what you find. I'm always fascinated to see what works and what doesn't


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Does running them at different frequencies work? I have that capability but haven't tried it yet. I would like to keep the back transducer on to a) keep track of the depth back there (to stay on the break) and B) to be able to mark spots.

I did have a setup once upon a time with a flasher and a sonar and it was a great way to keep track of your . I really helped keep you from getting off track.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm curious to see what happens as well. I purchased 2 units this year that I still havnt installed yet. I got a Humminbird 385ci for the front of the boat and will be my main unit and I got a cheapo Lowrance X-4 for the rear of the boat that will mainly be used just for depth when motoring. I just figured I would only turn on one unit at a time but I guess it would be nice when I have a buddy fishing with me to have 2 units available.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Yeah, it would be great if you would post a follow-up as to what you find. I'm always fascinated to see what works and what doesn't


2c, I run a 2nd one off the front trolling motor with no troubles (US2). Great to have that reading in the front of the boat as well as the back.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bassblaster where are ur transducers? If one is on tm and one at back then will be no problems. I have heard if you run both units with both transducers on the stern they will not interfear if they are on seperate frequencies. But yea some feedback on what works for you kableguys would be sweet. cause i dont like trandducer on my tm, the cord has busted several times from idiots twisting it around shaft of the trolling motor(LOL i did it once) when turning.

Bobby


----------

